
Show HN: Matterlist, a Wunderlist alternative that helps you stay focused - VladimirGolovin
https://matterlist.com/
======
empressplay
150 free tasks seems a little low, given that if you use it for grocery
shopping you can easily go through 20-30 in one go!

